# bird of prey in bellahouston park...



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey

just to say was walking through the park today on my way home from school and there was a guy with some sort of bird of prey...was a cracking sight!

think he was trying to teach it to fly and then come back to him...

but it was perched upon a tree having none of it :lol2:

anyone seen this guy....was pretty cool thing to see...!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The guy with the bird of prey must be a novice or an idiot, flying a bird of prey in a public park! If the bird was to accidentally scratch a child, or attack a small dog, the man who owns the bird will be up sh*t creek.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I am sure it was but I have to agree with Col. Stupid to fly in a park. I hope he has public liability insurance!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> I am sure it was but I have to agree with Col. Stupid to fly in a park. I hope he has public liability insurance!


Its also very dangerous for the bird, as it could fly into a nearby road, or be attacked by a dog.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

I come across this quite regular,people flying in local places,it is some what stupid, feel sorry for the bird. I only ever fly.my bird in the dales,on local farm fields or out in the sticks.


----------

